# We Will Make Millions!!!



## paddymelt (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok so I have some stupendous ideas that I want to put out there for you more motivated people to capitalize on. Not being a capitalist myself, I don't really have the desire to develop them. So feel free to just "run with it" if you think you can get any of these ideas onto store shelves in time for Christmas. All I want is a little royalty check every once in awhile when the millions start rolling in. 

1. *Hand Woven Human Pubic Hair Bath Matt*. I figure these could be made cheaply in some third world country where the only asset one has is their body hair. It would be a totally "green," fair trade, chemical free and biodegradable product. You could even offer some deal like Toms shoes does: "for every *Pube Mat*tm you buy, an impoverished person in the third world will be given 50% of the sale price in cash. This might sound mean but I think it's way more proactive and far less pretentious then thinking that buying some crappy shoes that fall apart after a week is actually making a difference. Plus I feel that the *Pube Mat*tm is a very practical item. It not only camouflages one's own fallen short and curlies but who doesn't like to step out of their bath or shower to feel the coarse bristles of finely woven pubes under their feet? 


2. *Toilette Film Projector*. This item is pretty simple and self explanatory, basically its a small digital projector that shoots an image or video onto the bottom of your toilette bowl. Just imagine the joy you'll feel while taking a nice bowel movement over a photo of your boss, ex girlfriend or boyfriend, mother in-law, despised political figure, celebrity, Glen Beck, etc., etc., the possibilities are limitless. And it will play dvd's & bluray wirelessly from your pc so you can have target practice with your yellow lazer beam during scenes from Nanny McPhee Retuns, Eat Pray Love, Cats and Dogs, or any other appropriate film. 

3. *Man Scented Candles. *Not many dudes out there, myself included, give a shit about scented candles. Sandalwood? Seriously? I don't have time for that shit. But if there were campfire smoke, steak, bacon, cigar, motor grease and gravy scented candles... or rather: *Man'dles*tm, even I might be interested in purchasing one or two. 

4. *Crystal* *Clear Dentures. *Lets face it, platinum and gold grills have gone out of style. Blame the economy or Lil' Jon fatigue, it doesn't matter. Fact is people just aren't interested in trying to appear "street" or look intimidating by blingin' out their teeth like they were a few years ago. I think that niche market could be filled by our new product: completely see-through teeth. What could be more hardcore and unsettling then seeing straight into someone's throat every time they spoke or cracked a smile? Nevermind being crunk, people would think you were seriously crazy. They would cross the street when they saw you coming... and when all is said and done isn't that what cultivating a hardcore street look is all about? Now consider the usefulness and practicality of *ClearDent*tm, no more would you have to waste valuable time brushing your teeth, when you see a little build up of food residue just throw your *ClearDent*tm in the sink, turn on the water and blamo! sparkling clear teeth! And there's nothing quit like biting into your favorite meal with the sharp crystal edges or your new mouth chandelier. 

Well that's all for now, I have lots more ideas but lets see if any of these take off first. Please feel free to tell me about your innovative money making ideas below. Good luck!


----------



## Mouse (Aug 30, 2010)

I like the clear dentures idea. I'll invest.

here's a penny!


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Aug 30, 2010)

hahah great ideas...
except "mandles" are man sandels
and i happen to have some camp fire inscence in my pack 
hahaha


----------



## paddymelt (Aug 30, 2010)

madals, man'dles, tamoto, tomato, call it whatever you want just send them royalty checks on time!


----------



## Diagaro (Nov 11, 2010)

I wan't man candles! this is fucking awesome! can we have candles that smell like women too? . . .


----------



## JoshyWashy (Nov 11, 2010)

Diagaro said:


> I wan't man candles! this is fucking awesome! can we have candles that smell like women too? . . .


 ever been to yankee candle or whatever? they already have women scented candles. i dont like it when women smell like that though.


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Nov 12, 2010)

he means candles that smell like pussy and shame!


----------



## farmer john (Nov 12, 2010)

*heads off to abandoned factory to scrounge polymer for teeth*


----------



## wizehop (Nov 12, 2010)

Pubic hair mat is pure genius, maybe get a pubic hair toilet seat too...fuck this kinda shit could revolutionize a mans bathroom.. why have just one curly stuck to porcelain when you could have a whole nations. Next time my girlfriend bitches about cleaning up after me I'm gonna pull the investment card! thanks man.


----------

